# Things to do before you die



## bazza

What is your dream? where is the special place you've always wanted to visit? Do you want to leap out of a plane at 20,000 feet? Bungee jump over The Amazon, meditate in Tibet, meet a movie star or sing in a rock band. Does everyone have a things to do list? Have you achieved yours?

Ok I'll start, I've always wanted to

1. Visit the Arena di Verona

2. Scuba dive the Great Barrier Reef

3. Travel on Concorde (ok I missed it)


----------



## gummy-bear

What a neat thread! I bought my brother a book about 1001 things to do before you die, interesting little book. 

I have always wanted to boat through the Amazon river and watch the animals, I love parrots. 

I would love to travel through Europe and Asia for the culinary aspects, especially Spain, Italy, Thailand, China, and Japan. 

I want to travel for volunteer work at least once, Africa would be a moving experience. 

As you can tell, I enjoy traveling and seeing culture.


----------



## tessa

go in a hot air balloon and watch the sunrise from high up in the sky

i want to have a ride ina helicopter

i want to go on a cruise 

i would like to visit canada, alaska, usa, veitnam, europe, china, japan, russia,britain,

i would like to have a week long working session with gordon ramsay and tom calucchio

im sure there are a million other things i would like to do but having a brain freeze at the moment


----------



## salliem

Some things I wanna do:

Visit Ireland (my Dad always tells me that if I went to County Cork they would know whose family I belong to)

Write a book

Be happy in life, love...:bounce:


----------



## ishbel

A couple of years ago, a Scottish newspaper published an article called '100 things to do in Scotland before you die'... I've done about 80 per cent of them.... some of them are NEVER going to be done by me!

One thing I'd really like to do is to re-visit Petra, before my health means the trek would be too much for me


----------



## theethical chef

I'd like to live in a world that adds to rather than destroys nature, is fueled by generosity and nuturing rather than greed and hate, in a world where all the citizens are given a fair opportunity to seek happiness but not at the cost of eachother. A dream of a new generation. Possible?


----------



## [email protected]

You mean like a "Bucket List"? I can only say that people who do not have dreams do not have much. I still have a lot of dreams to achieve but I do not want to tell people about it just in case it get jinked. But this is just me....


----------



## ishbel

I'm visiting Australia again soon. This time, I've ALMOST promised to climb the Harbour Bridge.... but suspect I will bottle out, as on previous trips!:blush:


----------



## deltadoc

1. Walk through the Stargate and end up in Atlantis in the Pegasus Galaxy.
2. Meet aliens that are friendly.
3. Visit Heaven and come back and tell everybody about it.
4. Travel down the Suez Canal and come back and tell everybody about it.
5. Travel through the Panama Canal and come back and tell everybody about it.
6. Visit Antartica.
7. Live long enough to find out what its all about and tell everybody about it.

doc


----------



## mezzaluna

I'm fortunate to have done some of the things others have listed. But there is always more to see and do:

1. Visit Petra for the first time- maybe we can share the journey, Ishbel!
2. Spend a month in Israel, a week of it in Jerusalem. (We had a 12-day trip- just not enough!)
3. Visit France south of the Loire. I've seen a lot north of it, but I want to see the massif central, Carcassone, Provence....
4. Find a way to get more energy and stamina
5. Take a baking class and really, really learn about breads
6. Visit Cake Suite in Connecticut! :bounce:
7. Attend a Chef Talk Get-together sooner than later

I'll stop. I don't want to get greedy.


----------



## chrose

Funny you should say that, that crossed my mind. I'm sure there's lots, but offhand all I can think of is to make sure my family is set, and other than that
Eat dinner in Perigord
Trout fishing in Montana (Or Alaska)
Have dinner with CC and Michelle
Jam with Carlos Santana!
Visit Ireland and Scotland
:beer:


----------



## koukouvagia

- Run a marathon
- Write a book
- Be a citizen of the world (work and live in other countries)
- Reside in europe for the summer months
- Go to Iceland or Norway to watch the northern lights.


----------



## dc sunshine

Doc - have you met only unfriendly aliens? 

Panama Canal is highly over-rated - all you will get is sunburn

My bucket list:

1. Have a day off
2. Have another day off
3. Throw my mobile phone - heck no - all phones away
4. Hug my mum and dad again
5. Have a third day off and go fishing - and actually catch something
6. Eat 2 dozen raw oysters in one sitting

That'll do me


----------



## jock

What's a Cake Suite in Connecticut?

I'd really like to see Mt Everest on a clear day (something of a rarity apparently.) Not climb it mind you, just look.
Learn to fly
Cook in France and Italy for a year or 3


----------



## petalsandcoco

1- Do as much as I can in “The Eco Challenge” 
2- Japan for Cherry Blossom time (Sakura) but to see it at Yamazakigawa Riverside (stay the whole time) and do Hanami
3- Shave my head for my niece (you don't have to be sick to lose your hair-bald is beautiful anyway)
4- Fiji , for a “Lomi-Lomi” (not just Hawaii) and then dine ankle deep in the ocean drinking Clos du Mesnil 1995 and eating Beluga 000 Caviar Malossol and watch the sun set and rise listening to....
5- Have a thermal mud bath in Turkey
6- Go to Montagne d'abre in Madagascar, then to Nossi Be or there about to hunt for orchids, and swim the coral reef.
7- Rent a Lodge at Plummer's with my Dad and have him teach me fly fishing for Char and trout.
8- Drive a Ferrari scuderia spider 16m....
9-Go to the Baroque Kaunicky Palace to see my fav. Artist Alphonse Mucha
10- Go to Victoria Falls and raft
............for some of these I may have to dream.....others as Nike says : Just do it !


----------



## gunnar

get my passport and travel like I never could, owing back child support they think i am a flight risk. Almost paid in full, may even be able to get it now.

Ireland, for lots of reasons but mainly to get drunk and pee on the Blarney Stone with some of the locals at night. I have been warned not to kiss it for just that reason.

Denmark, I have family there and even met a Cousin once when she came to Cali.

Greece, I have a friend with 2 villas in Athens and property on Crete and free rent while I stay.

Otherwise I would just be the ugly American tourist gawk at everything, ask stupid questions, more then likely insult someone in my ignorance and since I have never spent a night in jail in the States I am sure somewhere in Europe I'll get pinched.


----------



## deltadoc

Judging that of people I meet, some are friendly some aren't and watching Stargate SG-1, and Stargate Atlantis, there seem to be friendly aliens (Assguards- get it? They're guarding our axxes), and then there are the G'oaulds (get it? ghoulds) or the Or I (get it? die or I).

Rather just meet the ones aren't gonna suck the life out of me.


doc


----------



## dc sunshine

rofl Doc - good one  I like that show too....now that would be travelling afar!


----------



## petemccracken

It is definitely worth the trip!

While you are there, drop by Aqaba and skin dive in the Red Sea!


----------



## dc sunshine

Pete - would you need extra weights to dive there? I've heard tell it's very hard to sink with all the salt in the water, but very easy to float. Sounds like a great adventure.


----------



## petemccracken

Ah, but that is the "Red Sea", not the "Dead Sea" 

Actually, I "floated" with a snorkle for what seemed like 15 minutes and turned out to be nearly two hours!

Absolutely fascinating, and something not to be missed.

Petra was captivating and awe-inspiring!

And that was in the early 80s


----------



## bazza

LOL I like this :thumb:


----------



## ishbel

I first visited Petra in 1969. Went back once more in the early 70s. Haven't been back, since


----------



## chrose

That's funny!:bounce: My wife and I were talking about traveling the other day. We both want to go to Ireland and she said she wanted to "kiss that rock"....

Guess I should tell her the bad news.......:thumb:


----------



## cape chef

Hey Chrose I just read this. I would really enjoy having dinner with you and Mich.You have to find your way to CT.


I want to walk both my daughters down the isle at their weddings.

Travel through the Mediterranean and eat & drink.

Go back in time and work in my grandparents bakeries.


----------



## dc sunshine

Where were your grandparents located when working in their bakeries, if you don't mind the question? They must have made a big impression on you.

(BTW add to your list - build a time machine  )


----------



## epi

To visit Jerusalem, Egypt and Greece


----------



## deltadoc

Don't need a time machine, just a stargate and the Aschen (get it? assend) mainframe to predict a sunspot of sufficient direction and size!


doc


----------



## dc sunshine

hehe Doc :lol: you kill me

Another one for my Bucket List
- visit the Louvre


----------



## deltadoc

Then that would make me a Wraith! Then you'd have to have someone feed me to the lizards! Or sit me under a coconut tree till one fell on me!

Got a friend in Bowen, so that's one trip I want to take someday, but Australia is REALLY a long way to go without a Stargate!

doc


----------



## headless chicken

Transverse Europe from Spain to Germany.
Fly in an AV-8B Harrier II.
Go back to China and do the tourist thing (I was there when I was 4 visiting family after my father died, I don't remember much and I didn't go for fun)
Get a chance to fire off a few prohibited rifles like the Barrett M82.
Do a world cruise.
Stay at each hotel on the Vegas strip at least a night.
Shake hands with a number of celebrity chefs, I have a list but I won't list them, its a bit long.
Go back to school.


----------



## dc sunshine

Wouldn't want to make you a Wraith  Umm coconuts hurt...had one drop on me in the pool in Darwin. Oww.

Well get started on building a Stargate now .....c'mon its not that far - 14 hours from LA. I did the trip with a 2 and a 4 y.o. Great fun!


----------



## american_suisse

I think the thing I'd like to do most before I die is find a way to stay alive...


----------



## dc sunshine

American_Suisse said:


> I think the thing I'd like to do most before I die is find a way to stay alive...


Now that's good thinking...btw - love your signature hehe


----------



## patrick

Maybe I'm pedestrian but this is what I came up with when I was younger:

1. Marry a great woman
2. Raise a child
3. Make a unique contribution in my line of work

I wanted to do them in order, but I knocked number three out of the park when I was 25.  My hope now is that number one comes before number two... I'd old fashioned, drink order and all.


----------



## coulis-o

I have been a big fan of rap artist Tupac Shakur for more than a decade. given the opportunity i would like to visit Las Vegas Nevada where 2pac was murdered.

i eventually want to work in a Michelin rated hotel or restaurant. if i had the money now i would move to London and work as a stage placement chef at Heston Blumenthal's restaurant the Fat Duck.

other than that i like travelling and would very much like to see Asia and also America.


----------



## volupta

Hmm good thread.

Graduate from university.

Emigrate to Canada.

Realise my dream and start my own food business.

Eat at the Fat Duck, Marcus Wareing at the Berkeley, El Bulli and The French Laundry.

Travel to every continent, I've only done Europe, North America and Africa so far.


----------

